
Anytime Algorithm - dqpb
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anytime_algorithm#:~:text=In%20computer%20science%2C%20an%20anytime,the%20longer%20it%20keeps%20running.
======
memexy
Highlighting text with a wikpedia link is a really useful feature. I wasn't
aware it existed. How did you find out about it? Is there a list of such
tricks somewhere on wikipedia?

The description of anytime computing reminded me of reservoir computing, but
not for any specific reason, so here's a link with a highlight to reservoir
computing:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reservoir_computing#:~:text=Re...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reservoir_computing#:~:text=Reservoir%20computing%20is%20a%20framework%20for%20computation%20derived%20from%20recurrent%20neural%20network%20theory%20that%20maps%20input%20signals%20into%20higher%20dimensional%20computational%20spaces%20through%20the%20dynamics%20of%20a%20fixed,%20non-
linear%20system%20called%20a%20reservoir).

Another association is with Scott continuity from denotational semantics where
algorithms are modeled as continuous functions on Scott domains. Like with
anytime computing continuous functions converge gradually to their output:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_theory#:~:text=Domain%2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_theory#:~:text=Domain%20theory%20is%20a%20branch%20of%20mathematics,general%20way%20and%20has%20close%20relations%20to%20topology).

~~~
dqpb
Thanks for the links! A bit off topic, but Domain theory reminds me of Cuelang
which manages types/values using a lattice data structure. This allows you to
define configuration by progressively refining types until all values are
concrete, at which point they can no longer be changed.

The Logic of CUE:
[https://cuelang.org/docs/concepts/logic/](https://cuelang.org/docs/concepts/logic/)

~~~
memexy
Good to know. Anyone using it? Are there good examples I can take a look at?

Your comparison makes sense after I looked at the CUE docs. The explanation
for booleans is exactly how it's modeled as a domain, it is isomorphic to the
lattice of subsets of the 2 element set with true and false. Domains and
lattices are closely related, I think there might even be a duality theorem
that says they're equivalent (probably Stone duality but I'm not sure).

